# Walleye Insider



## Burky (Apr 18, 2004)

The latest issue on the insider. Has a great artical about boat controll. It is worth reading a couple times. May/June issue


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The article (part one) on using GPS is good too, especially if you have Lowrance electronics.


----------

